# Tornado shelter



## mtlogcabin (May 7, 2015)

Oklahoma got so much rain is a short time from the tornado's last night that this tornado shelter pop right out of the ground
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2149


View attachment 2149


/monthly_2015_05/shelter.jpg.3302c7fa4d670db333954cf7dbd867b1.jpg


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2015)

happens often with pools

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn7jgKuMEJA.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pools+out+of+ground+pop&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS439US479&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=24pLVfndDcvDsAWog4DIDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1067&bih=523


----------



## steveray (May 7, 2015)

Even worse when it happens with propane tanks...But I don't have any cool pics..


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Even worse when it happens with propane tanks...But I don't have any cool pics..


Fuel tank


----------



## cda (May 7, 2015)

Forgot the anchor straps


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 7, 2015)

Pools and tanks I can understand. Even coffins but a shelter should have been anchored as cda pointed out


----------



## cda (May 7, 2015)

Tanks also

To deadmans

http://www.highlandtank.com/Data/Sites/1/media/literature/ht_hold_down_straps.pdf


----------



## jpranch (May 8, 2015)

Check this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1181


View attachment 1181


/monthly_2015_05/Capture.PNG.d90729263cdaeb4b633fa4b014ac12da.PNG


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 8, 2015)

Images of caskets that popped out of the saturated soil during the Flood of '94 still haunts many who went through the disaster two decades ago. (Albany Herald file photo)






http://www.albanyherald.com/news/2014/jun/27/great-flood-disinterred-438-caskets-from-albany/


----------



## ICE (May 8, 2015)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Check this out.


It doesn't look German but it might be Japanese.


----------



## ICE (May 8, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Oklahoma got so much rain is a short time from the tornado's last night that this tornado shelter pop right out of the ground


The only fatality was a woman that drowned in her underground shelter.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2015)

I guess if your garage does not flood you are ok

https://tornadotoughshelters.com/storm-shelters/under-garage

I do not think I would chance it


----------



## ICE (May 8, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> I guess if your garage does not flood you are okhttps://tornadotoughshelters.com/storm-shelters/under-garage
> 
> I do not think I would chance it


You would when you saw the walls bulge out a foot.


----------

